# Corriente de excitacion de Generador electrico



## tek_nikkos (Jul 11, 2011)

hola a todos. ¿si un generador es de 10 kilowatts, entonces cuanta potencia le debe llegar a la bobina de campo?
lo que se es que es de bajo voltaje, pero no se la corriente y este dato es necesario para dimensionar los cables de alimentacion.
Ojo: pregunta dada para un generador electrico de escobillas.


----------



## rash (Jul 11, 2011)

pero, cómo está conectada la excitación? 

saludos
rash


----------



## tek_nikkos (Jul 12, 2011)

hola rash. bueno te comento que usare una tarjeta avr, pero no se cuanta corriente pasara a la bobina de campo. lo digo porque no se que AWG de cable utilizar para alimentarlo. y repito es para un generador de escobilla de esos que usan carbones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2011)

Me parece que primero deberías hacer una prueba piloto con un amperímetro.

Saludos !


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 12, 2011)

Bonita tarea te han dejado... Donde has leido algo relacionado?


----------



## Dano (Jul 12, 2011)

tek_nikkos dijo:


> hola a todos. ¿si un generador es de 10 kilowatts, entonces cuanta potencia le debe llegar a la bobina de campo?
> lo que se es que es de bajo voltaje, pero no se la corriente y este dato es necesario para dimensionar los cables de alimentacion.
> Ojo: pregunta dada para un generador electrico de escobillas.



Ese tipo de información no aporta a una solución, se necesitan datos tangibles.

Al menos deberías decir que tipo de exitación tiene.

Igualmente  cualquiera sea tu respuesta la solución es ensayar la máquina...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 12, 2011)

tek_nikkos dijo:


> hola rash. bueno te comento que usare una tarjeta avr, pero no se cuanta corriente pasara a la bobina de campo. lo digo porque no se que AWG de cable utilizar para alimentarlo. y repito es para un generador de escobilla de esos que usan carbones.



¿ Escobillas y delgas ?
o
¿ Escobillas y anillos rosantes ?

¿ Foto ?


----------



## tek_nikkos (Jul 12, 2011)

hola fogonazo. bueno en tu clasificacion seria escobillas y delgas. 
¿si el generador es de 10kw, entonces, que porcentaje de esta energia debe retornar a la bobina de campo para generar los 10kw?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2011)

Nos podes poner una foto del aparato , Marca , Modelo , foto de la chapita de datos . . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 12, 2011)

Si son delgas es un generador de CC.

Suponiendo que fuera un generador de alterna, no se puede conocer la relación que existe entre corriente de campo y corriente de salida ya que eso depende del tipo de construcción del alternador.
La única forma de conocerlo es excitando el campo e incrementando manualmente la corriente hasta obtener los 10KVA sobre una carga.
Hay alternadores que con 2A de campo generan 150KVA y otros que con 25A generan 15KVA como veras el rango es bastante extenso.


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 12, 2011)

ahhh en esta estoy en mi salsa....!!!
a leer la chapita del alternador y te dice que voltage y que consumo tiene ...fotos seria lo ideal ..si tiene escobillas fijate que por estas deve salir la trifacica y los campos  o el estator es tu exitado si es asi los consumos son altos rondan de 10 a  25 amp casi siempre en bajo voltage de continua 24 volt aprox. cualquier otra duda sobre generadores aqui estoy



Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Escobillas y anillos rosantes ?


fogo con todo respeto donde viste anillos rosantes en estas eras?? yo la unica ves que lo vi en una vuelta al mundo de un parque de diverciones que hicieron un anillo con una planchuela y lo tenian atado con una soga para que no gire y muy bien atado con alambre el cable


----------



## Dano (Jul 13, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> fogo con todo respeto donde viste anillos rosantes en estas eras?? yo la unica ves que lo vi en una vuelta al mundo de un parque de diverciones que hicieron un anillo con una planchuela y lo tenian atado con una soga para que no gire y muy bien atado con alambre el cable



Como pensás que le llega la CC al rotor?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 13, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> .....fogo con todo respeto donde viste anillos rosantes en estas eras?? .......



1) Todavía se siguen fabricando alternadores de baja potencia con ese sistema.
2) En ningún momento se aclaró la edad de la máquina por la que se está consultando.

Así que la consulta no es descabellada 

*Edit:*



Dano dijo:


> Como pensás que le llega la CC al rotor?



En los alternadores actuales se emplea sistema Brushless, que consiste en 2 generadores coaxiales.
El segundo generador (De excitación) recibe, justamente, la excitación por una bobina estatórica que excita una bobina rotante, esta se rectifica y la tensión resultante se aplica al rotor del primer generador que es el de potencia.
También se llama sistema de diodos rotantes, justamente porque la rectificación da vueltas junto con el eje.
En este sistema el acoplamiento es magnético, brushless (Sin escobillas) y por ende sin chisporroteos, sin desgaste y con mucho menos requerimiento de corriente de excitación.


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 13, 2011)

BUeno bueno bueno... por que no suben fotos? ya estamos desvariando mucho!!!

Existen alternadores y generadores, se parecen mucho entre si, pero (sin ofender), el que esta preguntando es todo un novato y no esta solo soltando informacion sin poder corroborarla... asi que yo me he abstenido de responder y decir desatinados, sin unas buenas fotografias que muestren el detalle del dispositivo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> 1) En los alternadores actuales se emplea sistema Brushless, que consiste en 2 generadores coaxiales.
> El segundo generador (De excitación) recibe, justamente, la excitación por una bobina estatórica que excita una bobina rotante, esta se rectifica y la tensión resultante se aplica al rotor del primer generador que es el de potencia.
> También se llama sistema de diodos rotantes, justamente porque la rectificación da vueltas junto con el eje.
> En este sistema el acoplamiento es magnético, brushless (Sin escobillas) y por ende sin chisporroteos, sin desgaste y con mucho menos requerimiento de corriente de excitación.


 
Si , ese sistema además tiene un capacitor ¿de resonancia? , y sin ese capacitor no funciona NADA.

Mi grupo Briggs Stratton de 8 hp , digamos 4 kVA tiene uno de 12,5 uF x 400 Vca que ya una vez se reventó 

Saludos !


----------



## Dano (Jul 13, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> 1) Todavía se siguen fabricando alternadores de baja potencia con ese sistema.
> 2) En ningún momento se aclaró la edad de la máquina por la que se está consultando.
> 
> Así que la consulta no es descabellada
> ...



Interesante, no conocía ese sistema, pero ahora que lo pienso tiene bastante lógica.

Igual se pone un poco complicado calcularlo, para compensar las caidas de tension de reac del ind. y disp. en el primer alternador tenes que aumentar la corriente de estator del segundo, lo cual te va a hacer entrar en juego las impedancias de reac. del ind. y disp del segundo alternador.
Ademas de eso hay que agregar las pérdidas del Cu. en los bobinados...

Te quedaría un potier metido en un potier mas grande.


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 13, 2011)

por que no usan uno de estos y ya?

Yo sospecho que es un generador automotriz el que esta en cuestion... si es un alternador pues tambien existe su regulador homologo y tan tan...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2011)

No no , 10 kW a 12 volts son como 700 Amperes , los de automotor andarán por los 50 Amperes


----------



## mcrven (Jul 13, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> ...
> 
> fogo con todo respeto *donde viste anillos rosantes en estas eras??* yo la unica ves que lo vi en una vuelta al mundo de un parque de diverciones que hicieron un anillo con una planchuela y lo tenian atado con una soga para que no gire y muy bien atado con alambre el cable



Electromecánico... Busca info sobre Generadores Stanford y verás de donde sacó eso fogonazo, anda.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> No no , 10 kW a 12 volts son como 700 Amperes , los de automotor andarán por los 50 Amperes



Che pibe... Tengo uno en el auto que es para 70A. Es Delco y es de norma.

Los hay de 150A también. Solo pídelos y verás.

Si te dedicas a buscar algo, te darás cuenta de la gran variedad de cosas que se fabrican, de las cuales uno, ni idea tiene que existen.

Ahora, con respecto de la pregunta inicial de este hilo, recuerdo que los fabricantes suministraban toda esa info necesaria para poner en marcha esos aparatos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2011)

mcrven dijo:


> Electromecánico... Busca info sobre Generadores Stanford y verás de donde sacó eso fogonazo, anda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Igual quedamos re lejos de los 10 kVa con los de automotor.

150 A será algo así como 2 kVA señor 

Lo que pasa que Intro tiene el convertidor del Delorean 

Saludos !


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 13, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> 1) Todavía se siguen fabricando alternadores de baja potencia con ese sistema.
> 2) En ningún momento se aclaró la edad de la máquina por la que se está consultando.
> 
> Así que la consulta no es descabellada
> ...


perdon...!!! leei muy mal por que vos pusiste ¿ Escobillas y anillos rosantes ? yo lo lei por separado una cosa escobillas y otra anillos rozantes, no como conjunto ahora entiendo a lo que te referis, y yo al leeerlo por separado resulto en mi loca cabesita lo que comente en la respuesta  anterior no se si lo habran visto es un colector que es el que gira con un anillo a su alrededor de matyor diametro solo apoyado y sostenido para que no gire esto es algo mu anticuado y si habre cambiado diodos del rotor que se le parten las patitas por la centrifuga:enfadado:aahhh como te defienden fogo ni empepe les doy mi direccion me vienen a buscar jaja


----------



## tek_nikkos (Jul 18, 2011)

hola. se ha puesto picante la cosa. les comento que conozco dos tipos de generadores electricos(salidas de 220vac, 380vac y 440vac), que son para uso domiciario.
1.- Generadores de anillos rozantes: normalmente se aplica un voltaje de corriente continua a la bobina de campo ( a travez de carbones) y esto para aumentar el campo magnetico del Rotor y esto pueda inducir un voltaje de corriente alterna en la bobina de estator llamada bobina de trabajo.
2.- Generadores de diodos Rotativos: estos llevan dos generadores electricos acoplados por el mismo eje, un generador es el principal y entrega corriente electrica para el uso que queramos. el otro generador es pequeño y solo sirve para alimentar a la bobina de campo del generador principal. un voltaje de corriente continua se aplica a la bobina fija (estator) y esto hace que aumente el voltaje que se le aplique al la bobina de campo a traves de unos diodos configurados en modo puente. 
a la bobina de campo principal solo debe llegarle un voltaje de corriente continua.
las tarjetas AVR solo toman un poco de corriente electrica de la salida y  la devuelven a la bobina de campo para aumentar o disminuir el campo magnetico y de esta manera el voltaje de salida aumentar o disminuira segun sea el caso. el AVR se encarga de, en caso de disminuir el voltaje de salida, aumentar el voltaje de CC aplicada a la bobina de campo para aumentar el campo magnetico y de esta manera elevar el voltaje de salida al valor deseado segun el voltaje nominal de salida del generador.
mi pregunta se debio a que yo se que los generadores de diodos rotativos asi sean de 250Kw solo consumen unos 12v sin carga alguna (a maxima carga llegan hasta los 30V) y una corriente de Aprox. de 5A.
pero en cambio no conozco cuanta corriente debe llegarle a la bobina de campo de un generador de anillos rozantes. lo preguntaba para dimensionar el cableado y pueda soportar la corriente del Campo.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 18, 2011)

Disculpa tek_nikkos, pero esa info la suministran los fabricantes del generador.

Conociendo la marca y modelo del que tú posees, podrás conseguir esos datos.

De otra forma, tendrás que experimentar, lo cual puede constituir un problema ya que, cargar el generador con 250 KW va a ser todo un reto.

Recuerdo un caso de unos "ingeniosos" (No ingenieros) que se les metió en la cabeza de aumentar la potencia de un generador trifásico, y cambiaron todos los bobinados del mismo aumentándoles la sección al alambre. Resultado: a mayor sección, menos espiras, menos tensión de salida.

Para repararlo, solicité info al fabricante y con los datos se retornó al estado original el generador.

Saludos y suerte en tu intento:


----------



## electricgen (Ago 14, 2011)

Amigo, la cosa es relativamente simple a pesar de todo el lio que se armo. Todas las exitatrices de los generadores trabajan con cc y no con alterna y por lo general ningun generador supera una tension de excitacion de 60 voltios (los hay de menos). Por lo tanto con instrumento en mano debes medir la resistencia electrica de la excitacion, esta se encuentra dependiendo de que generador sea entre 10 y 150 Ohms. Entonces aplicando la ley de Ohm toma como tension maxima un valor 60 voltios, haz los calculos y te dara cual es la corriente maxima de excitacion. Saludos a Todos


----------



## GERI (Ago 14, 2011)

Hola como estan, les dejo esta info


----------

